# help avec Automator et DropBox



## trucmuche2005 (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour à vous ! 

Il y a quelques semaines, j'avais crée mon premier script automator pour lancer une deuxième instance de DropBox. Tout fonctionnait parfaitement, jusqu'il y a peu... et je ne comprends pas pourquoi : je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir changé quoi que ce soit... Pourriez-vous m'aider à tracker le problème ? Je ne sais pas quoi regarder...

Voici ce que j'avais fait : dans Automator, j'ai créé un AppleScript contenant : 

```
on run {input, parameters}
        
        do shell script "HOME=$HOME/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER/ ; nohup /Applications/Dropbox.app/Contents/MacOS/Dropbox &> /dev/null &"
        
end run
```
Je l'ai enregistré et ajouté dans les préférences du login pour qu'il soit lancé au démarrage. 

Les paths semblent corrects, et j'ai même tenté de remplacer "/Applications" par "Applications", sans succès...

Qu'en dites-vous ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ! 

Trucmuche


----------



## otgl (19 Août 2012)

Le problème vient de cette commande-ci:


```
HOME=$HOME/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER/
```

car cette commande est récursive. Supposons que $HOME soit initialement /Users/UTILISATEUR. Après une première exécution de ton script, tu auras:

```
HOME=[COLOR="red"]/Users/UTILISATEUR[/COLOR]/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER/
```
Après une deuxième exécution:

```
HOME=[COLOR="red"]/Users/UTILISATEUR/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER[/COLOR]/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER/
```
Après une troisième exécution:

```
HOME=[COLOR="red"]/Users/UTILISATEUR/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER[/COLOR]/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER/
```
et ainsi de suite.

Pour résoudre le problème, utilise plutôt:


```
HOME=/Users/$USER/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER/
```


----------



## trucmuche2005 (20 Août 2012)

Salut et grand merci pour ta réponse ! 

Malheureusement, cela ne fonctionne pas mieux : en apparence, rien ne se passe... Pas un message d'erreur dans la console, rien. J'ai aussi tenté de remplacer $USER par mon nom d'utilisateur, mais en vain.

Est-ce que ce genre de script fait quelquechose chez vous ? 

Ma version de dropbox est la 1.4.12 et je suis sous Lion 10.7.4, au cas où...

Grand merci encore pour votre aide ! 

Trucmuche


----------



## otgl (23 Août 2012)

Je n'ai pas DropBox, désolé. Mais à mon avis, c'est une erreur de variable. Tape dans le Terminal:

```
echo $USER
echo $HOME
```
pour afficher la valeur de ces variables. S'il y a des changements à faire, il suffit de taper:

```
USER=utilisateur
HOME=/Users/$USER/...
```
Tape ensuite:

```
nohup /Applications/Dropbox.app/Contents/MacOS/Dropbox
```
et regarde si un message d'erreur s'affiche dans le Terminal.

Regarde aussi dans ton dossier /Users/UTILISATEUR/Documents/SECOND-DROPBOX-FOLDER/ s'il n'y a pas des sous-dossiers à supprimer.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (24 Août 2012)

Bonjour ! 

Merci pour votre réponse. Le problème est résolu. Je ne sais pas trop ce qui a changé, mais cela refonctionne, aujourd'hui... J'ai ouvert le fichier dans Automator, j'ai supprimé des caractères, je les ai remis, réenregistré le fichier et hop, miracle, ca a fonctionné... 

Etrange, mais résolu 

Belle journée à vous ! 

TM.


----------

